# SOME people just dont understand this question



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

If your going 80 MPH, And you need to go 80 miles, how long will it take you to get there?

Haha its a easy question but some people get confused on it

SMS


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

3600 seconds ?


----------



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

0.005952381 weeks?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

1/24 th of a day


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Depends on the time of day.

If its lunch time it will take me much longer.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...has anyone accounted for wind resistance?


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Ain't gonna happen, something always get my attention and makes me stop. Theoretically as long as it takes.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

what if your going against the earths rotation ? and wouldnt it be faster if you were ? which means, would it would take longer if you were going with the earths rotation ? does aviation science play into this ? what if i used triple tbg tapered 3:1 ? what if ABG was the driver ? or double T ?


----------



## Wildwood (Apr 3, 2013)

The answer is.....the answer, minus the time to both attain 80MPH and reduce speed to 0MPH at the other end... 

So, based on a typical 4cyl, 2.2lt vehicle, around....hmmmm.......57 minutes?

What!? What just happened.... "Get out of the Ve-Hickle"!!!!!


----------

